# Time Warner Cable Box and Tivo's DVR feature?



## blumet (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello, 
following dilemma and pardon the question (woman at work!)

I moved from NYC to Hawaii, where unfortunately the tivo culture isn't that developed. In New York it was a blast but now...
I got the cable card + tuner through time warner. Disaster. Few channels supported by the card, not worth it. 
I had to get a time warner cable box (no DVR), and I still have my Tivo lying around. 

Question:
Can I connect the time warner cable box to the tivo, so that I can record something? The box is a receiver, so theoretically it should be able to pass the signal to the tivo, which in return can record? 

Mahalo to all the boys out there...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I have read other horror stories regarding Oceanic TWC, But they are bound by FCC rules to support CableCARDs and TiVo. If you are having issues and can't resolve them file complaints with the FCC.

Also see the following thread.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485492&highlight=Oceanic


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This seems a clear violation (even though we don't have all of the facts). I urge the OP to file a formal FCC complaint and push them to get it right. You deserve better.

It would also not hurt to let TiVo know what is happening.


----------



## HiKent (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi,

I just left Hawaii for the mainland. I had a Series 3 ever since they came out & it worked fine. The biggest problem is the lack of HD programming from TWC. My Mother-in-law had straight cable box & we got same HD programming on the TiVo except for the channel 1000 (Hawaii scenery). 

The annoying thing was the the radio channels come in with cable card, but not with cable-card + tuning adapter. Annoying, but that's what pandora's for.

Sounds like you need to get a tuning adapter to go with your cablecard. You can actually pick them up at any of the TWC offices (at least I was able to get one in Hawaii Kai & Ala moana shopping center).

Good luck & enjoy the islands.

Kent


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HiKent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just left Hawaii for the mainland. I had a Series 3 ever since they came out & it worked fine. The biggest problem is the lack of HD programming from TWC. My Mother-in-law had straight cable box & we got same HD programming on the TiVo except for the channel 1000 (Hawaii scenery).
> 
> ...


They have very little in the way of HD channels, but still have gone SDV?

Curious.

Maybe they're trying to avoid spending money on laying better quality cable.


----------



## jasonoki (Dec 20, 2004)

blumet said:


> Hello,
> following dilemma and pardon the question (woman at work!)
> 
> I moved from NYC to Hawaii, where unfortunately the tivo culture isn't that developed. In New York it was a blast but now...
> ...


If your tivo is not a tivo Premiere xl4 you can hook it up to the cable for analog programing.


----------



## SirMontego (Dec 21, 2004)

blumet said:


> Hello,
> following dilemma and pardon the question (woman at work!)
> 
> I moved from NYC to Hawaii, where unfortunately the tivo culture isn't that developed. In New York it was a blast but now...
> ...


I live in Honolulu, Hawaii. I have a Premiere XL with Digital Cable, the HD Entertainment Pak, a cable card, a tuning adapter, and the sports package.

See my thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485492&highlight=Oceanic

I'm not sure what you mean when you say "few channels supported by the card". I get all the HD stations the Oceanic DVR got except for the on demand stations (I used to have the Oceanic DVR). Here's the station list: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Hawa...x?CLUID=1034&chkCLUCookie=1&Image1=&Zip=96813

Oceanic's setup was flawless. They knew exactly what they were doing, they sent me everything I needed, and (after waiting 30 minutes to get a live body on the phone) they were very informative with the tech support. The only reason I called in for support was because I didn't know I had to turn the tuning adapter ON. Again, that was my fault.

In the four months I been using Tivo with oceanic, I've only had one problem: my tuning adapter needed to be restarted once.

To make it clear, I get the following HD stations:

1000 Scenic Hawaii HD 
1003 KHON (Fox) HD 
1005 KFVE (myNetworkTV) HD 
1006 KITV (ABC) HD 
1007 KGMB (CBS) HD 
1008 KHNL (NBC) HD 
1010 KHET (PBS) HD 
1012 OC Sports HD 
1013 OC Sports Enhanced 
1015 OC16 On Demand 
1016 OC16 HD 
1027 KPXO HD 
1107 MSNBC HD 
1108 Fox Business Network HD 
1109 Fox News Channel HD 
1111 CNN Headline News HD 
1113 CNN High Definition 
1116 CNBC HD 
1118 Bloomberg TV HD 
1121 The Weather Channel HD 
1132 Jewelry TV HD 
1153 QVC HD 
1208 MLB Network HD 
1210 NBC Sports Network HD 
1212 The Outdoor Channel HD 
1214 HD Speed Channel 
1216 HD Golf 
1219 ESPN U HD 
1222 ESPN High Definition 
1224 ESPN2 High Definition 
1225 ESPN News High Definition 
1226 Fox Sports West HD 
1228 PrimeTicket HD 
1230 Fox Soccer HD 
1231 Fox Soccer Plus HD 
1239 ESPN Goal Line HD 
1242 NBA TV HD 
1247 CBS College Sports HD 
1248 Big Ten HD 
1250 Oceanic SURF Channel HD 
1255 OCSports PPV 
1321 Food Network High Definition 
1322 Cooking Channel HD 
1323 Home & Garden Television High Definition 
1325 Travel Channel HD 
1327 The History Channel High Definition 
1328 H2 HD 
1329 Animal Planet 
1331 TLC HD 
1332 Velocity 
1333 Discovery HD 
1335 Hub HD 
1337 Science HD 
1339 Smithsonian Channel HD 
1341 BBC America HD 
1347 National Geographic Channel HD 
1437 G4 HD 
1440 Cartoon Network HD 
1442 ABC Family HD 
1444 Disney High Definition 
1445 Disney XD HD 
1448 HD Lifetime Network 
1449 LMN HD 
1451 WE: Women's Entertainment HD 
1452 Hallmark Channel HD 
1453 Hallmark Movie Channel HD 
1545 Comedy Central HD 
1547 A&E High Definition 
1548 Biography Channel HD 
1549 E! Entertainment HD 
1550 Style HD 
1551 TBS High Definition 
1553 TNT HD 
1554 FX HD 
1555 USA HD 
1557 HD Syfy 
1559 Spike TV HD 
1560 Bravo HD 
1561 Nat Geo WILD HD 
1565 Crime & Investigation Network HD 
1593 Palladia 
1602 Turner Classic Movies HD 
1603 MavTV 
1605 Universal High Definition


----------



## SirMontego (Dec 21, 2004)

By any chance, when you had the Time Warner Oceanic cable card in your Tivo and the turning adapter connected, did you get the following message when you tuned to an HD station that wasn't "supported"?










"Channel not available. Contact your local cable provider for more information."

If so, your tuning adapter was probably not turned on.


----------



## sdog1 (Sep 17, 2012)

SirMontego:

I also live in Hawaii and have a Tivo HD with Oceanic Cable with HD service. Important to point out that the number of channels is much more limited with Tivo HD. A large number of HD channels like Bloomberg, TWC, History, Travel, Biography do not work.

Also, on your list you reported receiving on demand channel 1015. Can you confirm that is the case.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

sdog1 said:


> SirMontego:
> 
> I also live in Hawaii and have a Tivo HD with Oceanic Cable with HD service. Important to point out that the number of channels is much more limited with Tivo HD. A large number of HD channels like Bloomberg, TWC, History, Travel, Biography do not work.


That should not be the case. A Tivo HD should be able to tune anything that a Premiere can.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

steve614 said:


> That should not be the case. A Tivo HD should be able to tune anything that a Premiere can.


In the case of TWC Oceanic Cable this is probably true.

But the TiVo HD cannot tune MPEG4 (H.264) while the Premieres can.
Case in point - Cox Communications Plus Package channels.


----------

